# So what do people think of the composer Robert Bruce? Talk to me



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

What it says on the tin (title) baby


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Predictable, no development, no modulation, same texture all the way through, "overly functional" harmony. Doesn't show any skill in writing counterpoint or developing ideas. Rarely uses chords other than I and V and when he does you can see it coming from miles away. He could write a moderately successful pop song.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

O well. Still, he has a great personality apparently.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It's soporific.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ryan said:


> O well. Still, he has a great personality apparently.


I hope he is a keen learner.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Predictable, no development, no modulation, same texture all the way through, "overly functional" harmony. Doesn't show any skill in writing counterpoint or developing ideas. Rarely uses chords other than I and V and when he does you can see it coming from miles away. He could write a moderately successful pop song.


So not much good, huh? Well, he was pretty good at kicking the English out of Scotland...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> It's soporific.


Too irritatingly banal to be soporific.

The Wiki article, though, sounds like a ghost-written puff piece as dictated by someone completely in love with & completely impressed with themselves, or a Canadian author blindly zealous to promote any home boy who has had any kind of success at all.

This is the kind of article which makes Wikipedia once again DUBIOUSpedia.
Wondering what the source of authorship is on this one 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Bruce_%28composer%29


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Too irritatingly banal to be soporific.
> 
> The Wiki article, though, sounds like a ghost-written puff piece as dictated by someone completely in love with & completely impressed with themselves, or a Canadian author blindly zealous to promote any home boy who has had any kind of success at all.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed. Every day I find new terrible articles on Wikipedia, and this is certainly up there with the worst of them.

On the level of readability, though, nothing tops the incomprehensibility of the history section of this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_préludes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Stupid Wikipedia Author (probably the composer himself) said:


> He claims to have discovered an inherent creative power in fundamental tones and their harmonic overtones that serves as the basis for his entire musical vocabulary and approach to composition.


:lol: LOL and so what has Grisey done in comparison?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

"He hears and writes music in terms of musical ideas, or "musical icons", as he calls them, that seem to resonate on many planes of consciousness simultaneously, and he seeks to present those ideas in their purest form. Often sharply against the tide of the musical trends of recent decades, he continues to favour clean and simple elements in his music and uses colouring notes and embellishments very sparingly."

Well, that sure is a fancy way of putting it...:lol:


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, at least the title fits. It sounds like it's going in circles.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Ryan said:


>


Absolutely trite. No motivic development within the music, no interesting harmonic ideas, predictable melodies...are you sure this wasn't written by John Rutter?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

PetrB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Bruce_%28composer%29


It's a little sad that the only reason this article isn't plastered with [SUP][citation needed][/SUP] is that we're probably the first people to actually read it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, his work sounds a bit New Age to me, and if that is his idea, the music SHOULD be bland and not too full of original ideas. I don't think there is much point comparing his work to Mahler or whatever.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually, rather than criticizing it in a truly analytical way, it seems people are simply characterizing it the way this composer meant it to be. It's called "Circles" is it not? Running in circles, going no where? It's _suppose _to sound like that. It didn't really interest me either way though, although what more can you do with a theme of circles to make it interesting? He's certainly on the minimalist side.

Lemme try his _other _works, though.






Perhaps his style is good only in small doses. Minimalism is like that, they need to stay short, such pieces.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i have a little weakness for this sort of music. I can find it extremely pleasant


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> "He hears and writes music in terms of musical ideas, or "musical icons", as he calls them, that seem to resonate on many planes of consciousness simultaneously, and he seeks to present those ideas in their purest form. Often sharply against the tide of the musical trends of recent decades, he continues to favour clean and simple elements in his music and uses colouring notes and embellishments very sparingly."
> 
> Well, that sure is a fancy way of putting it...:lol:


Read out loud, that text is a serious contender for moving at least as much air as a symphonic brass section playing FFF.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Actually, rather than criticizing it in a truly analytical way, it seems people are simply characterizing it the way this composer meant it to be. It's called "Circles" is it not? Running in circles, going no where? It's _suppose _to sound like that. It didn't really interest me either way though, although what more can you do with a theme of circles to make it interesting? He's certainly on the minimalist side.
> 
> Lemme try his _other _works, though.
> 
> ...


Please do not mistake works tagged "minimalist" with works which should be tagged "Paucity of Ideas," or "Near Complete Lack of Interesting Creative Imagination," or "Non-memorable Utility Music."


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> i have a little weakness for this sort of music. I can find it extremely pleasant


Yup, when I need as bit of balm for the soul, this sort of thing will work better than Stravinsky. I find all the overblown pseudo-philosophy attached to it rather irritating, mind you.


----------



## rbruce (Jun 2, 2013)

Was doing a Google search regarding checking links to my latest release

__
https://soundcloud.com/robert-bruce-2%2Feverlasting-dream
 and was surprized to find this thread in the search results... Wow, people are actually discussing my music... how cool. If I may add a comment or two, "Circles" was named by the publishing company after they had received the master recording. The music - a solid neo-classical piece but not necessarily most representative of what I am focussing on (whereas the song above is closer to that) - was already completely done and the title came on board long after the piece had left my hands. I think it's a fine title and one I likely would never have thought of myself. It was one of the first pieces of mine Audio Network (UK) published and it has been used on well over a hundred TV shows by now, including the Honda commercial which aired during the 2012 Super Bowl. Other pieces they've published since then are now getting similar kinds of exposure.

As for the text on the Wikipedia article, yes, a lot of that was sourced from a description I wrote myself (but I didn't put the article up myself), and it shows how easily my intentions are missed or misunderstood. What I wrote might seem airy to some but it is true, sincere and representative of my actual value system. It outlines what I aspire to, how I frame my music, and what my goals and strong points are. Naturally there are many directions in music and mine is definitely a path less travelled. Music is expression to me and I have no desire to make any radical changes or innovations in the existing language, only to create music that I myself believe in very deeply and that I feel has some genuine expression and vitality in it. My harmonic language was old 100 years ago never mind today, but, my being alive today, it allows me to express new ideas, energies and experiences in the old formats that interest me. It happens just by showing up and being honest and in touch with yourself. As someone noticed a "New Age" slant to my music, yes, I am often very interested in finding a good musical colour or texture and sustaining it for a time with no detours. That is something I do a lot. I love when that happens as allows the music to have a different kind of effect than when it changes around constantly.

Was very happy to see this discussion... A real blast... My only question is: What ever prompted this thread in the first place... How on Earth did you ever hear or run across my music? : )

This new FB Artist page will let anyone interested hear more things that are most central to my musical goals... https://www.facebook.com/robertbrucecomposer

Best,
Robert


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Please do not mistake works tagged "minimalist" with works which should be tagged "Paucity of Ideas," or "Near Complete Lack of Interesting Creative Imagination," or "Non-memorable Utility Music."


Only, it _was _minimalism, and _not_ "Paucity of Ideas," or "Near Complete Lack of Interesting Creative Imagination," or "Non-memorable Utility Music."

imho. :tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

rbruce said:


> Was doing a Google search regarding checking links to my latest release
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/robert-bruce-2%2Feverlasting-dream
> and was surprized to find this thread in the search results... Wow, people are actually discussing my music... how cool.


Unfortunately most here seem not to say very kind things about it. 



> As for the text on the Wikipedia article, yes, a lot of that was sourced from a description I wrote myself (but I didn't put the article up myself), and it shows how easily my intentions are missed or misunderstood. What I wrote might seem airy to some but it is true, sincere and representative of my actual value system. It outlines what I aspire to, how I frame my music, and what my goals and strong points are.


I could not make head or tails of any of it, but never mind that. The music itself is presumably more important. The few bits I managed to hear are pleasant enough and certainly better than anything I could ever come up with. It will probably not withstand repeated listening, but then, very little music ever composed in all of history will.



> My harmonic language was old 100 years ago never mind today, but, my being alive today, it allows me to express new ideas, energies and experiences in the old formats that interest me.


There was a whole thread full of angry debate just days ago, about whether music should change or not, and by how much. As always, no final conclusion was reached and the combatants all eventually left the field of battle, snarling and licking their wounds. This message board frequently reminds me of the western front circa 1916.


----------



## rbruce (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, well, I can tell easily enough where a lot of the critical comments were coming from... no probs at all. Everyone's words reveal where they are at more or less. And that's not judgemental, it just means that people always reveal what is on their minds, or their state(s) of mind, by the tone of their comments. As for whether music should change or not... well, only if a particular piece of music or musical idea calls for it, if it truly suits or serves that music. In writing music the inspiration and spirit of a piece should tell you everything as to what is needed or required in that particular piece. It never fails... and therefore nothing is right or wrong. I have found the only thing that matter is how true it rings when it is "finished:.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

This just proves that you don't know who may be watching you.
I hope Bach doesn't appear next after some of the recent comments on the current thread.


----------

